# Snow Fright dress



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Made my own instead of speading alot of money on a Snow White costume. $5.00 white prom dress from Salvation Army and spray paint from Lowe's and I created a cheap costume! Whoops! This may need to be moved to Costume Area, just realized this is pics for props. BUT! It's a great pic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Whoops! This may need to be moved to Costume Area, just realized this is pics for props. BUT! It's a great pic!


Ask and you shall receive

Can't beat a $5.00 costume!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

How inventive!!! Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great looking dress.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job...looks like an original costume to me!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome Job!


----------

